# One pendrive with couple FreeBSD IMG.



## cr4sh (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello, *I* try to make a USB memory with several FreeBSD .img, and run on boot one of it?
But *I* can't find anything about it on google. I will be grateful for help.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 20, 2013)

I suggest take a look to DruidBSD project homepage. Read instructions to follow in this post.


----------



## bbzz (Mar 20, 2013)

Or just create partitions on usb and install different images on partitions and add boot0 boot loader.


----------



## Quartz (Mar 20, 2013)

Your question is kinda unclear. I'm assuming you mean you want to set up a pendrive with more than one freebsd installer img/iso on it, and the ability to boot off the pendrive and choose which installer to run?

The only way to do this is to set up a miniature pre-boot loader. In the linux world the SYSLINUX suite is used for this, but IIRC it used to have problems booting bsd-based systems. I'm not sure if that's still the case these days, but either way it's probably your best bet.


----------



## cr4sh (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

